# How to get published (a question on how to)



## Ulfric (Sep 17, 2009)

So...I kind of want to start getting published for my furfiction and what not.  And I don't know how one goes about doing that.  What's a good place to start?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 17, 2009)

Some good threads for you to peruse:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=18658
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32384
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36594

Good luck!


----------



## Ulfric (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot~


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 21, 2009)

There is another alternative and I know of at least 3 authors who have done quite well by this site.

www.lulu.com 

They print only by order and you will get a royalty if anything sells


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 21, 2009)

Unless your stuff would sell mainstream.. that is, be convincing and good enough to sell in the bookstores, you'll likely be on the hunt for a more "indie" publisher.. something like a sofawolf.  If it's something that will only be good for furs, I'd recommend self-publishing or trying to find a small press.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.leadingedgemagazine.com/top.html

Read the submission guidelines very carefully. This is one of a few rags out there that will return reader comments with your story. The comments are usually reviewed by an editor, but not always.


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: How to get published a question on how to*



D.biapy said:


> i was thinking about writting a book now then in a year or to maybe getting it published,but how do you go about getting it published ?? where do you send it and do you have to pay ??thanks.



It depends on what your book is about.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 13, 2009)

you should try talking to DelRey Publishing as well, they're pretty good on the idea of publishing a book. it just really depends on your genre (other than furry).


----------



## hcm2009 (Oct 30, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Some good threads for you to peruse:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=18658
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32384
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36594
> ...



Such a very amazing link!


----------

